# What FO's are you looking for?



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I just received new fragrance samples today from the company with the 10lb minimum (Coconut Lime Verbena, Raspberry Zinger & Patchouli Passion). I'll try to get them soaped in the next couple of days and we'll go from there. In the mean time, what fragrances are you interested in? Please give me some feed back so I'll be on the right track. I'd really like to offer the DGI board some fragrance everyone wants.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe try a best sellers list to give you an idea of what people use the most 

Black Raspberry Vanilla
Love Spell
Lavender
Cherry Almond
Jasmine Vanilla
Oakmoss & Amber
Frosted Snow Drops
Those are my- I'll kill you if you discontinue my scent!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

:rofl Thank you Lynn! I have some I feel the same way about. I've never heard of Snow Drops. What is it like?
I appreciate your input


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

As long as I can fit it in my line I wouldn't mind at all the 3 you just mentioned. I didn't need cucumber having just purchased a lot of it for the coming year. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

A couple of big gaps I'm looking to fill is a good sandalwood and a good manly scent.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll have to send you a sample Tamera. It's girlie that's all I can describe it as


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Vicki, I'm sure hopeing these 3 fragrances work out. Planning on soaping them tomorrow.

Heather, I'll see what I can do. I tried to have my best man's fragrance duped. They tried twice and just couldn't get it exact. I was so disappointed.

Lynn, I'd love to smell it. Sounds really nice.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Dragons Blood
Bay Rum
Love Spell
Pink Sugar
Coconut Lime Verbena
Nag Champa
Blackberry Sage
Honey L'Occitane 


These are a few that I"m out of.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd really like to find the Fresh Ginger Lime that Tony's (Southern Garden Scents) used to sell. It smelled exactly like the one from Bath & Body Works. I've purchased FOs with the same name from 3-4 different places since I could no longer get it from Tony's and none matched. 

Heather - the Mysore Sandalwood from Oregon Trails is a very good FO.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't sell alot but the fragrances that sell the best for me are Lavender, a scent called Snow Storm from RE/AH that they no longer sell (I was calling it Wintermint), lemon verbena (RE/AH), MMS' Enchanted Apple. In foamers, my bestseller is Kitchen Lemon. 

I'd definitely be interested in almost anything that others find popular.
Elizabeth


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

To be honest, if I already have a good, reasonably priced source for an FO that I'm using, I'm probably not going to want to replace it with something co-op'd, simply because of the consistency (I would want it to be nearly identical to what I'm already using) and availability (I can't just up and order some if I realize I'm out) factors. Something like my Bay Rum, which I used to get from WSP, and which has gone up to $50/lb, would be something I'd replace. I love it, but $50/lb is too expensive. MY BRV, which I get from AH/RE, I would not replace. I got some in a co-op once, but it didn't smell the same and I liked the one I already was using better...which meant that I now had a couple of pounds of a BRV that I wasn't going to use. Not good. I have been using Lillian's Honey and OMH, but I have found that the ones from Elements Bath and Body smell the same (though they seem to be a little less strong) and are not unreasonably priced, so I was planning to use those when I ran out. I know that Denise (now Southern Soapers, also Full Moon Herbs) has the codes from Lillian and is offering the Honey L'Occitane on her website now for $25/lb, which is competitive with Elements.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

tlcnubians said:


> Heather - the Mysore Sandalwood from Oregon Trails is a very good FO.


I recently tested that one. I got everything with Sandalwood in it from OT. I wasn't impressed with the Mysore right out of the mold but it has bloomed very nicely after cure. It's in the shower now and I really like it. I love the Sandalwood Rose. Sophisticated Sandalwood was, meh. I still haven't had a chance to soap the Vanilla Sandalwood but it's nice OOB.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Stacey - Majestic Mountain Sage has a really good Bay Rum that is still selling for a bit less than $50/lb. I wonder what's in it that's jacked up the price so much?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Global Garden that Lillian had carried, must have 
Honey L'O
Just got the Black Ras v from Lillian
Love spell and pink sugar.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

SherrieC said:


> Global Garden that Lillian had carried, must have
> Honey L'O
> Just got the Black Ras v from Lillian
> Love spell and pink sugar.


I see the name "Lillian" on hear a lot so who is she? Does she sell FOs?
Thanks JoAnn


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lillian used to co-op FOs. Then some things came up and she decided to stop, and gave the codes for the FOs to someone else. Then the someone else bought out a company that sells FOs and was going to stop selling the FOs she got from Lillian. There was fallout and Lillian decided to sell FOs again, but can't sell the same ones she had before, becaues she doesn't have the codes any more. If you do a search of the soap section on DGI of her name, I'm sure a lot more information will come up.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Just got an email and found out that tomorrow I should receive samples of 
Dragon's Blood
Pi [Type]
Southern Gentleman

Next sample shipments will contain
L'Occitane Propolis
Aquolina Pink Sugar [Type]

Hopefully we'll fine something we all like!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I forgot to ask if anyone would be interested in EO's? Just got set up to purchase some of those also. They have a really nice Pink Grapefruit and I have the Lemongass also. Let me know if there is any interest in some EO's


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Lemongrass EO, I would definitely be interested. Thanks! Caroline


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm looking for Nautica and Global Garden. Really need to get these!!
Julie


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Julie I can get both of these. Problem is with the Global Garden there is a 35lb minimun for me to order it. I'll emai and find out what the price is now for the Nautica. I has a much smaller minimun.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

how much a lb is the global garden at 35lbs?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from the company.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome : )


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Tamera


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank ya'll for the interest! I'm hopeing to hear from the today with a price.


----------

